# Stab that yam with a fork before you roast it?



## Greg Who Cooks (May 4, 2012)

Is there any reason to stab that yam with a fork before you roast it? The theory is that it lets out steam. Said theory does not explain relative merits of letting or not letting steam out. Maybe my thoughts have become mixed about microwaving a yam (or potato)  in order to prevent steam pressure from exploding your tuber. 

Roast, as in stick it in a preheated 350° oven for about an hour... And for the record, I'm referring to _garnet yams_ which are probably more accurately called a type of sweet potato. (Different regions of the world have different names.) It's the one with a dark reddish skin and when cooked has an orange, sweet inside. 

I hope we can avoid a philosophical discussion over exactly what constitutes a yam.  For the purposes of this discussion it probably makes little difference what species you're cooking whether yam, potato or sweet potato, other than whether or not you intend to eat the skin.

For that matter, is there any reason to do anything to your yam other than put it in the oven? We don't eat the skins--at least _I_ don't!--so I can't see any real need to even wash it.

I know some people wrap their potatoes in aluminum foil, or wash them, oil them... I wash my potatoes because I eat the skin, and don't oil or wrap them because I like the way the skin get without doing that. But yams aren't potatoes. I'm pretty sure nobody eats yam skins. (Or if you care to comment, why not? Maybe some people eat yam skins. I never gave it any thought.)

So tonight I stabbed my yam a few times, listlessly. Maybe it helped let out some pent up feelings. Nothing like taking it out on a tuber. 

What do you say? Stab it? Wash it? Or just put it in?


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2012)

I've had both types explode in my oven creating a mess. Not fun to clean up plus, you're left empty handed as far as baked potatoes go
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2012)

I've only stabbed them putting them in the microwave.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2012)

I always stab sweet potatoes and russets with a knife as I start them in the microwave and move them to the toaster or regular oven to finish.  I've never had the white skinned sweet potatoes, just the orange ones.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

I always wash my veggies. Including potatoes and sweet potatoes. I do give a couple of fork stabs and eat the skins of the white ones, but not the sweet ones. As kadesma stated, cleaning up an exploded one is no fun. And you are still hungry. So there is a valid reason for the rule of stabbing them. Even if with just one or two stabs.


----------



## MrsLMB (May 4, 2012)

I always wash and "vent" my potatoes as well as yams.  As far as the yams go it sure makes it easier to peel off the skin when it's done cooking.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 4, 2012)

We aso get the mexican variety that has a red skin and darker orange flesh. I stab the for the micro since the time and temp cook the potato so fast it can explode. I don't it's so necessary ate slower speeds.


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2012)

I have read that they are "flakier" if you stab them before oven roasting, potatoes at least.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 4, 2012)

Well no matter what my few listless stabs did my garnet yam was delicious! I overcooked it like I usually desire to do (although not so much that the skin got tough or blackened) and the skin peeled off with little effort and the flesh easily mashed under my fork. I love sweet yams with just butter and salt.

I think next time I'll just throw the damned yam into the oven without any treatment other than putting a piece of aluminum foil under it to catch any moisture.

Speaking of that, it looked like oil or grease collected under the yam on its skin and on the aluminum foil substrate. I'm curious what that is. I was hungry so I ate it instead of playing food scientist.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> ...Speaking of that, it looked like oil or grease collected under the yam on its skin and on the aluminum foil substrate. I'm curious what that is. I was hungry so I ate it instead of playing food scientist.




I see that too with the orange ones.  Never thought much about it.  I assume it's just the natural juices in the potato.


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Well no matter what my few listless stabs did my garnet yam was delicious! I overcooked it like I usually desire to do (although not so much that the skin got tough or blackened) and the skin peeled off with little effort and the flesh easily mashed under my fork. I love sweet yams with just butter and salt.
> 
> I think next time I'll just throw the damned yam into the oven without any treatment other than putting a piece of aluminum foil under it to catch any moisture.
> 
> Speaking of that, it looked like oil or grease collected under the yam on its skin and on the aluminum foil substrate. I'm curious what that is. I was hungry so I ate it instead of playing food scientist.


 
It is the natural sugars of the "sweet" potato.


----------



## GLC (May 5, 2012)

I don't stab. Sweet potatoes go into the oven nekkid. I really don't see how a few feeble stab holes  in a rather thin skin makes any difference. And I don't see that the skin is so tough or so unbroken that it will contain steam to the point of an explosion. Haven't had it happen, at any rate.

HOWEVER, those who have access to true yams may well have a different experience, since the yam skin is very different from sweet potato, thicker and rougher. I don't see real yams here much. 

On the other hand, poling holes can't hurt anything, either.


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2012)

I usually poke a couple of tiny holes in my russets before baking either in the traditional oven and the microwave.

As for sweet potatoes, I almost always trim the tiniest bit off the "point" of each end.  The ones we get here seem to have a little tip on each end, which makes the trim simple.  No need to poke as this creates a "vent."

Glenn and I both eat the skins of our sweet potatoes.  I always have.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

Then I should wash my garnet yam next time and try the skin when it's served. I certainly like the skins on russet potatoes.


----------



## Soma (May 5, 2012)

I think I remember an exploding potato, at least once in my life. Ever after that, I stab each one, at least once.

but I found a tool which cuts the baking time in half for baked potatoes....it's just a long metal skewer with a ring on the end. Putting the skewer right through the length of a potato heats up the potato on the inside while the oven heats the outside. Presto whammo! - quick baked potato!


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2012)

Soma said:


> I think I remember an exploding potato, at least once in my life. Ever after that, I stab each one, at least once.
> 
> but I found a tool which cuts the baking time in half for baked potatoes....it's just a long metal skewer with a ring on the end. Putting the skewer right through the length of a potato heats up the potato on the inside while the oven heats the outside. Presto whammo! - quick baked potato!


You can use a large nail.


----------



## Cerise (May 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg;1135169[B said:
			
		

> ]Is there any reason to stab that yam with a fork before you roast it? The theory is that it lets out steam. Said theory does not explain relative merits of letting or not letting steam out. Maybe my thoughts have become mixed about microwaving a yam (or potato) in order to prevent steam pressure from exploding your tuber.[/B]
> 
> *Roast, as in stick it in a preheated 350° oven for about an hour*... And for the record, I'm referring to _garnet yams_ which are probably more accurately called a type of sweet potato. (Different regions of the world have different names.) It's the one with a dark reddish skin and when cooked has an orange, sweet inside.
> 
> ...


 
Lots of "food for thought" here.

I pierce potatoes and certain vegetables (spaghetti squash etc.) when I microwave to vent, as microwaving cooks food from the inside out.

Roasting vs baking. Anything over 350 deg, I consider roasting, but I bake potatoes at 350, no aluminum foil or one potato at a time.

Washing - Yes. Anything that grows in the ground/covered with dirt, gets washed/scrubbed regardless of whether I eat the skin or not.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have read that they are "flakier" if you stab them before oven roasting, potatoes at least.


 
It's true! At least in my experience. I've baked both regular white Idaho bakers & sweet potatoes "stabbed" & "unstabbed", & in every instance the "stabbed" onces yielded "drier" (in a GOOD way) flesh. Unstabbed taters were way too moist & mushy.

So, you armchair "scientists" aside - there must be something good going on re: perforating your taters.


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2012)

Reading through this thread I didn't see anyone who rubs their taters with evoo and salt. We always do this it gives a lightly crisp skin that is delightful to eat. Anyone do this or just me?
kades


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2012)

I think you're the only one.  I bought some russets today, I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

I've tried the EVOO and salt, and I liked the skin better without it. The oil results in a more supple skin and I like the skin dry and chewy and crispy.

I often scoop out a large part of the potato and reserve it for some other use. I guess my baked potatoes are trying to become potato skins!


----------



## Vanitas (May 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody eats yam skins. (Or if you care to comment, why not? Maybe some people eat yam skins. I never gave it any thought.)


We eat yam skins in our house. You name it, I love 'em - potato skins, yam skins, sweet potato skins. 

They get a good rinse, a few pokes with a fork, tin-foiled and then off to the oven. Tried throwing them in naked once, but decided I liked how the skin turned out when they were wrapped in foil. As far as the tuber stabbing goes, I do it more out of habit than function. My mom did it, so I've always done it. 

That being said, I don't usually make yams/sweet potatoes this way. Usually they get chopped up into chunks and baked with regular potatoes (coated in oil and seasoning) or sliced and baked (again, coated in oil and seasoning).

Sure is fun reading everyone's different preferences


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I think you're the only one.  I bought some russets today, I think I'll give it a try.


I guess I am Andy, I don't use a lot of salt just a little but the evoo I really doctor them up Guess what's on the menu for dinner?
kades


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> We eat yam skins in our house. You name it, I love 'em - potato skins, yam skins, sweet potato skins.
> 
> They get a good rinse, a few pokes with a fork, tin-foiled and then off to the oven. Tried throwing them in naked once, but decided I liked how the skin turned out when they were wrapped in foil. As far as the tuber stabbing goes, I do it more out of habit than function. My mom did it, so I've always done it.
> 
> ...


I like your ideas. You've inspired me to try the yam skin next time. I've heard for years that much of the nutrient and vitamins are concentrated in the skins (of many vegetables). Perhaps I began enjoying eating  potatoes with the skins after eating the popular potato skins appetizer some place. I can't recall my mother ever stating any preference skins vs. no skins.

However it came about I love potatoes with the skins on. I make mashed potatoes via the usual recipes but I don't do anything about the skins except wash them before cooking. I mash them right in and I love the rustic appearance the mashed potatoes get. I think they taste better but I'm biased.

I'll have to try your mixed tuber recipe suggestion, it sounds good. Yes I too enjoy hearing about what different foods, dishes and recipes people enjoy. Sometimes they look good, sometimes not, but it's really nice to get exposed to lots of recipe ideas. Somewhere amongst all those frogs there's bound to be a few princesses!


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2012)

Tis true. Most of the  intense nutrients are in the skin. someone once said that the halthiest thn in the kitchen was the sink. We throw more nutrious food and liquids down the drain, than we eat. Think of all the water you cook veggies in and then drain. All the peelings going to the disposal.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

I avoid boiling vegetables for that reason and because IMO they taste better other ways: (1) microwave with only scant water, (2) steamed, (3) stir-fry, (4) sautéed, (5) baked either bare or in a casserole, (6) grilled (like on a charcoal barbecue or gas grill). Or even (7) raw. Plenty of vegetables that other people cook taste perfectly fine to me raw.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 10, 2012)

The other half of my (garnet) yam was for dinner tonight, already fully cooked, so I nuked it. I didn't wash the skin before initially cooking it, but WTH I have only one body to give to science--and how many humans have died for other humans in our quest to find nutrition for survival in the face of hunger and starvation?

I nuked and buttered and salted it and ate it skin and all, and it was delicious!

Next time I'll scrub the skin like my russet potatoes that I eat skin-on. If I forever disappear from this website in the next 24-36 hours then you'll know the reason for my demise.

But from now on I'll wash and scrub my garnet yam skins and serve them whole when they're done. Good eats!


----------

